# Pocket Carry Revolver?



## austinguy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Who pocket carries a revolver and which model is it?


----------



## ARMARIN (Apr 8, 2017)

I carry a Colt Detective Special revolver. A semi is superior to a revolver ,hands down in my opinion in terms of firepower and reloading speed, I don't believe in the semi or have 100 % faith in them, like I do with the revolver, and not having that doubt that my weapon will work, gives me a more secure feeling. besides most of the conceal pistols like a Ruger LCP that are light and comfortable to carry and roughly the same size as my revolver, only hold 6 to 7 rounds, plus look cheap and flimsy like a kids toy, which also doesn't give me confidence that they will work,










_Have a good cigar and regards
ARMARIN_


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Does NAA 22 count?
It does 50/50 duty with my 380 Mustang 
I always use a pocket holster.
Too much lint to gum up the works.


----------



## OuttaPhilly (Dec 30, 2016)

I have two. One is a Ruger LRC 9M. The other is a Rossi snub nose .357. The Ruger is a lighter carry, but there is truth to the story that the recoil can dislodge a bullet from the casing while it is sitting in the chamber. I do like them both, and feel they are highly reliable.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

S&W 642 .38 sometimes a 640 .357 along with a Glock G27 .40 for balance. I prefer the Glock as it holds 9 rounds and it's a striker fired semi auto. It doesn't have a long heavy trigger like the J-frames.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Model 36


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

wirenut said:


> Model 36
> 
> View attachment 7210


Oh Yeah !


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I pocket carry a Ruger LCR in .38, front jeans pocket. It's light enough I sometimes forget it's there.


----------



## ifithitu (Jul 22, 2016)

I have S&W 442-2,638-3 & M&P BG .38 SPL.+P 5 shot snubnose revolvers I pocket carry.I don't pocket carry all the time.


----------



## Wolfstein (Jun 2, 2015)

Smith & Wesson model 642 Airweight.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

S&W 642 when I don't feel like carrying anything big. 

I can stuff it in a pocket and pull it out w/o fear of snagging.


----------



## sdb321 (May 27, 2017)

Here's my 640 PRO and my wife's 638 airweight


----------



## dolphin62 (Aug 10, 2017)

When I get my permit which will allow me to own a pistol. I live in way upstate New York. I am going to get a 649 humpback and shoot .38 out it. Don't hate me because I live in New York now.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

dolphin62 said:


> When I get my permit which will allow me to own a pistol. I live in way upstate New York. I am going to get a 649 humpback and shoot .38 out it. Don't hate me because I live in New York now.


As long as you support the 2nd Amendment and Constitutional Law. I don't think anyone gives a shit where you are from. You just got to get as many people that you can to go out and vote to rid the state of "Ill Duce" Cuomo and all of his cronies. No one should have to beg for permission to exercise a constitutional right.


----------



## dolphin62 (Aug 10, 2017)

Your right. I have gotten a few people to go and get there permits......5 women top be exact, they seem to be the ones who seem most interested.


----------



## sudo (Aug 29, 2017)

I pocket carry either a S&W Model 49 in 38 special, or my Model 431PD in 32 h&r Magnum.

The latter is a six shot (instead of) and weighs 13.5 oz so I like carrying it in cargo shorts in the summer.

49-0









431PD


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I pocket carry a XDs.45 or a S&W Shield 9mm in front pocket. The XDs was great, right out of the box. The Shield had to have trigger modification to make it suitable for my XL hands. Both are accurate and reliable and I shoot them pretty well. I have carried a S&W 642 and a Ruger LCP in a pocket. Both were OK, but inferior to either of my current choices...in my opinion.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I pocket carried for awhile (in a holster) a Ruger LCR 38/357, loaded with 38+P. Sufficiently accurate at 10 yards, compact enough, light enough (16 oz. empty). The trigger is nearly as good as a 'worn in' S&W Model 10. Charter arms makes some lightweight reliable pocket snubbies, just without the cachet.


----------

